# Happy Thanksgiving, eh!



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 13, 2013)

Okay, so it's tomorrow.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks, eh!


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy turkey day, eh!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 14, 2013)

Drink some Elsinore brew you hosers


----------



## Lefty (Oct 14, 2013)

You mean more than on a normal day?


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 14, 2013)

Poutine Stuffed Turkey......:addsalt:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## PierreRodrigue (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving all! Just put the birds in the oven. Coffee is on, life is good!


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I didn't do nearly as much turkey business this year, but still really looking forward to today off to have my own bird! Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 14, 2013)

My friend is doing a pulled confit turkey leg poutine on his menu right now actually. I have a turkey dish as well, got some sous vide turkey breast, with a confit turkey leg and "stuffing" terrine thats fried, its tasty stuff.


----------



## cnochef (Oct 14, 2013)

Actually a really great burger joint here in Hamilton has been featuring Thanksgiving Poutine over the weekend: Fresh cut Yukon Gold fries, squeaky cheese curds, organic roast turkey gravy, harvest veggies, stuffing and cranberries!


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 14, 2013)

One of my coworkers has a Canadian wife, and we were discussing the differing dates as reflecting harvest times, and decided that we are moving Thanksgiving to Jan 15 for south Louisiana.


----------

